# metal stud wall diagonal bracing requirements



## syarn (Jul 23, 2012)

2009 IBC

1700 sf salad restaurant

type IIB, no sprinklers

1 story shopping center shell upfit.

new interior metal stud walls;  the partition types called for bracing diagonally every 4' OC (prototypes).

in richmond virgina they use slip track metal heads to attach walls to roof deck above....if the wall is extended all the way to the roof deck & attached with the slip track detail is the diagonal bracing still required by code?


----------



## kilitact (Jul 23, 2012)

syarn said:
			
		

> 2009 IBC1700 sf salad restaurant
> 
> type IIB, no sprinklers
> 
> ...


No, not required


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jul 24, 2012)

Diagonal bracing should only be necessary if the walls have to resist shear.Deflection track should be used everywhere, and not just in Richmond.  This is what happens if it isn't specified, and the contractor puts up the partitions before putting the big HVAC unit on the roof.

View attachment 596


View attachment 596


/monthly_2012_07/572953c44651c_TwistedStuds.jpg.ecb20f6948f0ca827ce9371cd54a1c22.jpg


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 24, 2012)

Picture enhanced . . .







Francis


----------



## Mark K (Jul 24, 2012)

Deflection tracks are only used in situations where the walls will not be used to resist lateral loads.  The diagonal bracing provides lateral load resistance and is thus not needed when deflection tracks are used.

This is the type of question that should be resolved by the design professional.


----------



## GCtony (Jul 31, 2012)

The 4' OC bracing is a standard cut and paste detail the architects here in the Richmond area use for when we build walls to the underside of the ceiling grid. A diaginal brace attached perpendicular to the top of the wall and to the structure above. Depending on what county you're working in, will deternine if the wall needs to be braced as detailed.  We also don't always use stip track when attaching a partition to the deck. It depends if the wall has a UL rating.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jul 31, 2012)

Had no idea there were this many Virginians around. Howdy neighbors.


----------



## GCtony (Aug 1, 2012)

Daddy-O, Hanover County here but work all over VA.  Bidding a job right now in you're hood. Plan review will have a field day with this one. Interior designer playing architect.


----------

